# "What would you do if?"



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Following on from a string about the institute of engineers, a suggestion was made that we should start this about all our experiences be it on steam or motor ship that {if you like] could be recorded before we cross the bar.

For example I did a few trips on the Cardiff and Rochester that had Parson's steam turbines fitted with "end tightening", when full away was rang, one of us would go down onto the main engine flat, and pull in the end tightening to pull the H.P turbine rotor forward, and of course when slowing down for dropping the hook etc you had to reverse the process.

Happy Days.... [if now only in memory]


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Had end tightening on all the steam ships I sailed on . In Brocks usually called the " contacts "


----------



## Ghost (Aug 7, 2008)

> [one of us would go down onto the main engine flat/QUOTE]
> You mean the fiver would be sent down!


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

n
No the keeper of the watch or an apprentice would do the "end tightening : " contacts " a very easy procedure once "Full Away " One of the easy jobs when on watch .
Just a little gear wheel to slowly turn in or out ( a couple of minutes ) no effort at all .
Once done the gland steam pressure would have to be adjusted ( as less gland steam was required after the contacts were " on " )
The reverse was the case after " Stand Bye " ; after the contacts were off one would have to adjust the gland steam up a wee bit otherwise va***e would go down .


----------



## buchanbull (Jan 21, 2009)

that is very interesting to me as I spent most of my sea going days on fast destroyers and we changed from FFO to diesel and that took our top speed of 42+ knots down to 38


----------

